# Flashdrives



## Butterfly (Jan 1, 2016)

So, this morning while writing, my flashdrive that I save everything to, suddenly and inexplicably decided to write protect itself. I now cannot save or delete anything to it. Fortunately I found I could copy from it onto the main PC, and then put everything on to a new flashdrive, which was originally my backup drive, and was the last one I owned. There resulted in a quick trip to the nearest Tesco to buy a few extra flash drives to make extra backups.

Great New year so far.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey at least you didn't lose it all! :3 When I get a new laptop, I think I'll probably just store all my files on flashdrives and access them that way, save space on the laptop for programs and such that need installed.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2016)

Man, I hate flash drives. I use one for school, as files for certain classes need to be transferred from the school computers to my laptop, and vice versa. Can't tell you how many times I've lost the damn thing. I wish I could transport my files without having to worry about a tiny stick falling off my lanyard or being left in a school computer or dropped on the floor.


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 4, 2016)

Personally, I would not use a flash drive for primary storage, and I wouldn't recommend working off it directly. Flash memory has a finite amount of read/write's onto it before it fails. Usually that number is so high as to be meaningless. But if you work directly off it, and have auto save going, that can rack up the read/write mileage.


@Tom. Have you considered using google drive and/or hotmail cloud storage?


----------



## kennyc (Jan 4, 2016)

Tom Nimenai said:


> Man, I hate flash drives. I use one for school, as files for certain classes need to be transferred from the school computers to my laptop, and vice versa. Can't tell you how many times I've lost the damn thing. I wish I could transport my files without having to worry about a tiny stick falling off my lanyard or being left in a school computer or dropped on the floor.



You will learn grasshopper. 


The thing I can't believe is how cheap storage has gotten!


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2016)

Penpilot said:


> @Tom. Have you considered using google drive and/or hotmail cloud storage?



A friend of mine uses Google Drive, and I've looked into it, but I'd rather store my documents offline. My home internet is unreliable at best and I don't want to have to rely on online storage.


----------



## kennyc (Jan 4, 2016)

Tom Nimenai said:


> A friend of mine uses Google Drive, and I've looked into it, but I'd rather store my documents offline. My home internet is unreliable at best and I don't want to have to rely on online storage.



Can be a good backup though. In case of crashes.


----------



## Devor (Jan 4, 2016)

Tom Nimenai said:


> A friend of mine uses Google Drive, and I've looked into it, but I'd rather store my documents offline. My home internet is unreliable at best and I don't want to have to rely on online storage.



Google Drive (and dropbox) actually do store your files offline.  They also sync them periodically with a version stored in the cloud, and on any other computer you link it to.  So your file is saved in multiple places.  But when you open it up on your computer, you're actually opening and editing the one saved on your own hard drive, and after you save it to the Google Drive folder on your computer, any changes you make to it will be synced when you go back online.


----------



## kennyc (Jan 4, 2016)

Devor said:


> Google Drive (and dropbox) actually do store your files offline.  They also sync them periodically with a version stored in the cloud, and on any other computer you link it to.  So your file is saved in multiple places.  But when you open it up on your computer, you're actually opening and editing the one saved on your own hard drive, and after you save it to the Google Drive folder on your computer, any changes you make to it will be synced when you go back online.



True!




.


----------

